
Culture-First Companies - dmonn
https://dmonn.ch/culture-first-companies/
======
towaway1138
Maybe. Personally, I loathe work environments where you're required to signal
various forms of the varies "virtues" that the majority holds as important.

I do my job, well. No one at work can tell what my politics and various tribes
are, and there's no reason for them to know. Likewise, I don't care about
anyone else's particulars either. That's what professionalism is.

